# Canister Filter Set up



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a sunsun 303b filter on my 55 gallon tank now. I'm getting a sunsun 304b friday to run on the tank as well. The tank is stocked with a pair of convicts, a Jack Dempsey, 3 Angelicus Loaches, and a Bristlenose Pelco. I'm wondering whats the best way to set up these filters. The 303b is 370gph and the 304b is 525gph so thats 895gph of filtration in the 55 which is 16.26x so stuffing with media will drop the flow rate, but it should still be at least 10x?
My 303b didn't seem to cut it and after researching I realized I had almost zero mechanical filtration. How it's set up as of now, bottom tray white filter pad and carbon, second filter white filter pad and bio balls, and top tray white filter pad a ceramic rings, I had then in the wrong order and found the carbon should be on top. Once the new filter comes in with the same media I plan on running the 303b:
Ceramic Rings as pre filter
Bottom tray-The Kitchen sponges with one side green and the other yellow, then white filter pad.
Middle Tray- White filter pad then bio balls
Top Tray- White filter pad then carbon.

In the 304b
Ceramic Rings as pre filter
Bottom tray-Blue filter pad and two white filter pads
Second Tray- White filter pad then bio balls
Thrid Tray-ceramic rings
Top Tray- White filter pad then carbon.

Should I change any of the media or maybe add polishing pads? Each filter came with white filter pads, ceramic rings, bio balls, and carbon. So I wouldn't be losing money by not using them. I looked into Seachem Matrix, would you say replace both bio balls and ceramic rings and use the matrix in the trays or what other material. Open for diy media or low budget such as pot scrubbers. Just let me know what order and what to add. I want the cleanest water I can get with the filters.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm not sure how effective kitchen sponges would be. Seems like they would become clogged fairly quickly. Could you explain how you plan to use the ceramic rings as a prefilter?

I would ditch the carbon, which you don't need to run at all times. For the first tray I like to use large sponges (these came with my canisters, can be found in stores or online, poret is a popular material). Every other tray is Matrix for me. You could use the rings and bio balls in addition to Matrix, but I would personally replace it all. Matrix isn't very expensive; I think you could fill both filters for $30-40, and sponges will run you $5-10. The good news is you'll never have to replace the Matrix, and the sponges can be rinsed rather than thrown away.

If clarity is an issue, you could add polishing pads on top of your last trays.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Check the packaging of those kitchen sponges. Some sponges contain bacteriacides or mildewcides, which would be potentially harmful to your fish and/or bacterial colony. The very cheap pot scrubbies seem to lack those toxic additives.

I agree that carbon isn't needed and that the majority of your space should go toward bio-material because converting ammonia and nitrite via the bacterial population is the most important thing a filter does.

In general, there is a trade-off. If you put more polishing pads and fine sponges, your water will be cleaner because more of the particulates will be trapped in your filter. But you will also need to clean your filter more often for this same reason - otherwise the flow rate will go way down.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

cman7 said:


> I have a sunsun 303b filter on my 55 gallon tank now. I'm getting a sunsun 304b friday to run on the tank as well. The tank is stocked with a pair of convicts, a Jack Dempsey, 3 Angelicus Loaches, and a Bristlenose Pelco. I'm wondering whats the best way to set up these filters. The 303b is 370gph and the 304b is 525gph so thats 895gph of filtration in the 55 which is 16.26x so stuffing with media will drop the flow rate, but it should still be at least 10x?
> My 303b didn't seem to cut it and after researching I realized I had almost zero mechanical filtration. How it's set up as of now, bottom tray white filter pad and carbon, second filter white filter pad and bio balls, and top tray white filter pad a ceramic rings, I had then in the wrong order and found the carbon should be on top. Once the new filter comes in with the same media I plan on running the 303b:
> Ceramic Rings as pre filter
> Bottom tray-The Kitchen sponges with one side green and the other yellow, then white filter pad.
> ...


ceramic rings as a pre filter? a pre filter is a sponge filter that is used somewhere in the intake line or overflow (if its in a sump) to catch debris before they enter filtration. ceramic rings are for bio, not mechanical. the rings will do nothing as a "pre filter". i would suggest setting up any mechanical filtration first to clean the water prior to it going through bio filtration. this way u will keep bio clean and never have to disturb it. i usually also run a basic sponge filter on the end of my intake as a pre filter to keep filter itself cleaner for a longer period of time. u can just rinse pre filter once a week. i would def stay away from kitchen sponges as already mentioned due to the chemicals in them. i would also stay away from potscrubbers as the are detrius traps.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

*detritus ( stupid auto correct)


----------

